# Who wants go to Dibba - Fujeirah at the weekend?



## desertengineer (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Everone 
*SORRY THIS SUGGESTION HAS BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO MISUNDERSTANDING ..*

Let,s go to Dibba - Fujeirah at the weekend ( Friday Morning ) .
Group will gonna leave from *Uptown - Mirdiff at 07:30 AM. DATE :21/03/2008 *
We will be going to Dibba - Sandy Beach . 

If there is someone wants to come with us and don't have a car yet , I will be having two seats available in my SUV. 
( Ladies or couples only ) 

Distance : 85 miles

Note : Don't forget to get Snorkel and swimming masks to see the tropical fishes .


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

what a lovely idea but I am going to the horse racing this Friday.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am not comfortable with your post desertengineer.

I wouldn't recommend that anyone go away with a stranger!


----------



## desertengineer (Mar 13, 2008)

Ohh sorry your right !!! 
Ok Elphaba .. If so ,please you advise to public to do something else as social activity ...!
You are Moderator ..  
We will be very happy to hear from you soon.

I have been cancelled my suggestion from now on..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No worries

I would just urge caution when meeting strangers (especially for women). Meet in a public place & make sure someone knows where you are. Report in too.

Just basic safety rules for all.


----------



## desertengineer (Mar 13, 2008)

Yep , you are exactly right .. !
There is no problem and no worrying about it ..


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Elphaba is right, maybe when we have a few more members we could organise a meet up or something?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I would be up for that, GA!

Being new in town, it would be nice to make new friends.


----------



## trickeygirl (Feb 28, 2008)

*Think it is a great idea!*

To desertengineer! (I think you may be male) It was a lovely idea and thoughtful, but women have to think differently about going with someone. You may be the nicest guy in the world but personal safety is a must.

Geordie - Horse races can't wait. I have heard conflicting stories about gambling - no gambling allowed. But not in this forum but other searches, when at the races he was allow to bet a small amount, is this true. I tend not to believe, but alchohol is a no no but they have made allowances for others. 

We are not going to be in Dubai for awhile - but am a very social butterfly in Australia and would love it if there was a monthly/or something get together.

Cheers k


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

no alcohol! what planet are you on!! I am in a syndicate for the horse racing. Basically you lease a share in a horse for the season, October to the end of March, this then gives you access to the racing everything Thursday night at Nad Al Sheba and every other Friday at Jebel Ali - no alcohol at this one. You can't gamble but there is a game called horseplay where you predict winners etc and can win money. Great Fun. Elphaba and I are regulars at such events. I will post all the information for the new season on here once I get it.


----------



## trickeygirl (Feb 28, 2008)

sorry better at talking than writing. I know that hotels etc and alcohol permits for at home for drinking. Great news about the game horseplay. My husband and I have a share in a race horse hear in australia, and love going to the races. Will enquire re syndicate once in dubai.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you got to join us then, it is great fun! we get to meet the Trainer and the jockeys etc, I love it !


----------



## desertengineer (Mar 13, 2008)

You all are right ..
I should have been looking it from ladies eyes also. Anyway : 

Anyone knows that where I can listen the best Rock Music in Dubai ?


----------

